

Barnes & Noble unveils online bookstore - smakz
http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idINN2013354620090720?rpc=44

======
kqr2
More information on the plastic logic ereader:

<http://www.plasticlogic.com/ereader/index.php>

------
mikecuesta
The plastic logic ready looks kind of ugly, no?

